

Cathode vintage terminal - sosuke
http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/

======
sebular
Saw this a couple years ago and downloaded the demo. Even though I think $9 is
dreaming for something like this, it was pretty cool.

Also, the way the demo "expires" was creative. The static and flicker effects
just get worse and worse until it's unusable.

------
terabytest
Unfortunately the 9 dollar price and the lack of assurance that this is not
just a toy doesn't make me very compelled to buy it. Would have thought more
about it if it were something like $1, though.

~~~
escapologybb
Yeah, I paid The $9 pricetag thinking it would be something other than a toy.
And while it looks nice, and is fun to play with for a while; I haven't really
found much utility for it where day-to-day work is concerned.

It is really slick looking though!

~~~
swah
But it is a proper terminal.

------
gerbal
There is a linux Open Source QT based project that is quite similar [1].

Or, if you have xscreensaver installed you can just run the following:

    
    
      /usr/lib/xscreensaver/apple2 -text -fast -bs -program bash
    

[1] [https://github.com/Swordifish90/cool-old-
term](https://github.com/Swordifish90/cool-old-term)

------
celticjames
Nice emulator, but I'd love to have the real thing, a genuine old-school
monochrome monitor, the kind that you used with a Hercules graphics card.
Those monitors were so easy on the eyes. You could stare at Pascal all day.
Figuring out the details of making it work is one of my 'someday' projects.

------
jrlocke
I was the first upvote--did not notice the cost and would not have upvoted had
I known. I do love its looks.

------
valarauca1
Does this tie display speed to a selectable baud rate?

~~~
k2enemy
yes:
[http://www.secretgeometry.com/media/screenshot14.jpg](http://www.secretgeometry.com/media/screenshot14.jpg)

------
alekratz
it looks cool, but I don't like the idea of paying for a terminal that hurts
your eyes

